# Knifty Knitted Hooded Sweater!



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Yet, another sweater!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that's wonderful


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You are really good at that!!


----------



## jra (Feb 22, 2006)

How did you do the hood? Really nice sweater. :thumbleft: 

Jenny, Anton and Lukas


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, please...how did you do the hood...the sweater is great!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I used the circular loom like a flat loom for the hood. I used maybe 1/3 of the pegs and after the hood section was almost large enough for my pups head I begn progressively adding in more and more pegs on both sides of the hood till I was using the entire loom. Once I was using the entire loom I took a break from knitting the body and I stitched up the top of my knitted panel and there was my hood.


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh that is the cutest little thing. It looks like chenille.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

That is too cute! I never even thought of adding a hoodie. I've got to try that! it's gotten too warm where I live for Gracie to wear her sweaters any more, but I could sure get a few ready for next fall.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh! I've got to try that! Your sweater looks wonderful!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is just darling....Good job!  



sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Totoro (Mar 25, 2006)

Really cute! Love the hoodie.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

oh that is so cute! I don't think I am talented enough to do a hood


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That sweater is awesome!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

that is sooooo cute!!


----------

